# Pork scratchings....



## damagedgoods (Oct 17, 2003)

now I know these are hardly an Ideal food..... but if you are in a rush, or cant use your whey and a shaker... are driving and don't want to fork out a fortune for protein bars... you may want to take a look at pork scratchings.... per 100g they ahve 52grams of protein... the fat content is 41g and there is only a trace of carbs in there... which is good if you are doing atkins style diet... they don;t list the sodium content - which I'm sure is v. high... still 50p for 21g of protein when I am in a hurry or in the car I think is pretty good.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

i guess theres a good bit of protein in them, but the fat is too high in my opinion. It's fatty and greasy. I shouldnt think its a very good food in the long run.

theres good few calories in 1 packet, dunno we'll see what others say but its still too fatty.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Man ive had no scratchings for ages lol. KVE are the best. Got to be realy bad for you i would have thought.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

They call them pork rhindes (sp) and pork skins.

They do taste pretty good and are Atkins approved.

They taste good dipped in vinegar.....really......


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

EEERRRRR thats dirty lol. Vinegar.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I eat them but they are very very dry. If you smoke weed first then eat them all I can say is..........got milk?


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

all i can say is.... where are the other 11 packets? Munchies + Pork scratchies = 12 packets = 2000 cals.... you get the point 

So are they ok to eat then?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Yes they are. Good protein and no carbs.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

yeah but soaked in saturated fats?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Killerkeane said:


> yeah but soaked in saturated fats?


So. It is the hydrogenated oils that you have to stay away from. I know I will get flamed here, but 100 years ago was there heart disease like there is now? I feel if you keep a balance of omega 3's and omega 6's in the correct ratio you will be ok. Also If you cook with heat you should cook with these oils only. Butter, olive oil and lard. Fats are everything.

This has to be the longest read ever. The Skinny on Fats.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Dont worry about them unless they become your main staple


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Like this?..................lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Funny bro!!!!! 

I almost lost my cookies on that!!

Shoot a couple of pints and most things are funny.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

hackskii said:


> Funny bro!!!!!
> 
> I almost lost my cookies on that!!
> 
> Shoot a couple of pints and most things are funny.


Thanks for noticing.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

lol, im stoned


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lol at the wingman


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

diary barry said:


> lol at the wingman


Thanks m8e


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2004)

HOG LUMPS!


----------



## Majordomo (Oct 20, 2009)

Pork Protein ftw


----------



## Slayer_666 (Feb 7, 2009)

Well given that the snack is high in protein, damn tasty and easily transportable, I would say its an awesome snack. Especially for the low carbers! Given that 45% of the total fat content is monounsaturated fat - purported to reduce risk of cardiovascular events, and that a recent meta-analysis of 20 or so studies found no link with saturated fat and heart disease:

http://www.bnmf.nl/uploads/cmspage/Amerikaans%20onderzoek%20inzake%20verzadigd%20vet.pdf

Hope that helps :tongue:


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2010)

the protein is collagen which is a low quality protein, only about 40% protein efficiency


----------

